# Historical Construction Equipment Show



## HCEA (Jul 8, 2006)

Come to the Historical Construction Equipment Association's 21st Annual National Convention and Old Equipment Exposition! Friday, Sept. 15th through Sunday, Sept. 17th, 2006! 

Narrated live demonstrations of dirt-moving, ground-breaking, earth-shaking antique construction equipment! Horse-drawn, steam, gas and diesel equipment, including shovels, clamshell cranes, draglines, backhoes, bulldozers, graders, rollers, scrapers, traction engines, gas engines, antique trucks, and much more! Galion equipment will be featured. 

Also featuring historical displays, dozens of memorabilia vendors, and an equipment and parts auction Friday evening (consignments invited)! Saturday bus tour to Historic Sauder Village. 

This is the only show of its kind anywhere. Show hours are Friday, noon to dark; Saturday, 9 to 5; Sunday, 9 to 3. Admission per person 12 or over $4.00 daily or $10.00 weekend pass. Show will be held at the NATIONAL CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT MUSEUM, 16623 Liberty Hi Road, Bowling Green, Ohio 43402. For more info, call 419-352-5616, email [email protected], or visit our site at www.hcea.net and click on [Convention]


----------

